# DIY Aquarium Projects



## Blueprint (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello guys/gals,
Does anybody have a great DIY project you've come across. I have a woodworking shop (garage) and I'm going to build a new stand and hood for my 50 gal long tank. So... as I was doing the homework for the "Best Hood" setup, I thought it would be a good time to get input from the forum. So show us what you've found or came up with on your own.

And thanks, in advance for all your help. :fish:


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

you can d/l the catalog which has a few more ideas 
http://www.all-glass.com/products/stands/mseries_black.html

http://www.myfishtank.com/

http://www.thekrib.com/TankHardware/stands.html#0

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/diystandcanopiesphotos/index_a.htm

show some ideas 

hope this helps some and gl


----------

